# anti rust electronically Electro-Shield System



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

anti rust electronically 

FAQ: 
http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~don_s/eshield/eshield11.htm

How does the Electro-Shield System protect my car from rust? 
Rust can occur on any make or model car when the rolled steel of the painted exterior metal is exposed to moisture. By utilizing our patented products, the steel is protected in two ways. First by encapsulation using a Teflon based sealant, and secondly by impressing free electrons to the surface of the metal to take the place of lost electrons during the rusting process. The combination of the two preventative elements are the basis for our patented product. 

i think it's awesome if true, i've seen it in one srt4 user at car domain: 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/471042/2


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

oppps, sorry.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> anti rust electronically
> 
> FAQ:
> http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~don_s/eshield/eshield11.htm
> ...


Can it work that well ?
If it did, wouldnt high end cars, automatically come with it ? as a cool "anti rust feature", I mean, if your spending more then 40 grand on a car...I would imagine it would be a rust free car.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i think there are some testimonies but it's a long term test to justify it. in high end cars it's like k and n filters everybody says it's good i hope it will be standard to any cars.


----------

